# Old Cowboy



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2015)

An old cowboy sat down at the Starbucks 
  and ordered a cup of coffee.

As he sat sipping his coffee, 
  a young woman sat down next to him.

  She turned to the cowboy and asked, 'Are you a real cowboy?'

  He replied, 'Well, I've spent my whole life breaking colts, working  cows, going to rodeos, fixing fences, pulling calves, bailing hay,  doctoring calves, cleaning my barn, fixing flats, working on tractors,  and feeding my dogs, so I guess I am a cowboy.'

  She said, 'I'm a lesbian. I spend my whole day thinking about naked  women.. As soon as I get up  in the morning, I think about naked women. When I shower, I think about  naked women. When I watch TV, I think about naked women. It seems  everything makes me think of naked women.'

  The two sat sipping in silence.

  A little while later, a man sat down on the other side of the old cowboy and asked, 'Are you a real cowboy?'

  He replied, 'I always thought I was, but I just found out  I'm a Lesbian.'


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2015)

:lofl:


----------

